# Anyone work part time?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

if so HOW do you do it? We've been homeschooling for 10 years...I've always been a sahm mom. Now not by choice I'm having to work part time out of the home. I'm not happy about it but it has to be done. I just honestly don't know how I'm going to do it all. After 4-5 hours of nonstop on my feet and running I'm so tired I can't see straight and then I'll have to come home and teach. Not to mention housework and cooking. The kids are helping but its still up to me to get everything done. Any coping techniques? Someone please tell me it gets easier over time.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Ginnie -- how old are your kids? I've homeschooled my eldest since the second grade and my younger son has never been inside a school. I've always "worked" (freelance) from home. Maybe it's just something that you have to adjust yourself to? You're working hard to get into the "working outside the home" mentality, and until you've adjusted, maybe give the kids a list of assignments and let them go with it? Are they old enough for you to shift some of the responsibility to them?

Remember, you're working with a 24 hour day, and the only external schedule you need to worry about it yours. Maybe a short "siesta" after you arrive home from work and school in the evening?

Is it possible for your DH to supervise their bookwork while you're at work?

My eldest has been responsible for his own bookwork (with input from me on scheduling and timeliness, but not supervised) since the sixth grade. It's something you CAN teach them to do for themselves. Is this possible for you? 

Is your eldest able to supervise the younger ones for official "school time" and then you can work with the older child one on one after you get home, rather than trying to supervise ALL of them at the same time when you're worn out?

You've been put in a new situation, and your family is going to have to adjust, and pick up the slack. If not your DH, then hopefully your children are of an age to help you by helping themselves?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It depends on the ages of your children. I had to work FT for one year when my dh was laid off. My OLDEST was in the 3rd grade. We used SOS with him for that year, and my two younger kids (grades K and 1) went to a private school that we bartered for tuition with. Then my younger two boys were babies. I had help with them. At that age, I knew they younger two could not self start, and I was working FT, so I couldn't teach too. If they were older, I would have given them a lesson plan and expected the bulk of their school work to be done when I got home. I would also expect that a certain amount of chores are done when I get home too. 

Cindyc.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well the oldest is 17 and she keeps up with her own schoolwork and is also working so I hate to ask more of her. Then the next ones are 12, 9, 7, and 3. Dh is going to help and most days that I work I'll be home by 12:30 or so. I'm just so tired this week that I'm worrying how I'm going to keep up. I'm hoping that as I adjust it will get easier. The 12yo is a big help though. I think I'm going to put her in charge of lunch on days that I work.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't have any advice about the home schooling aspect, but I can offer a bit of insight into the job. I once worked as a kennel assistant at a boarding kennel, and I remember very well how beat I was after work at the beginning! The work really is a lot more physically demanding than it sounds, but after a few weeks I started getting used to it and when I left the job I missed the exercise.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I worked last year for 3 days a week then cut my hours to 2 days a week then finally had to give it up all together even though I loved it. Dh farms and at certain times of the year I am almost a single parent so it just didn't work for us. I do believe, however, that it can be done.

The best advice I can give you is to stay ORGANIZED!!! Do as much prep work as possible in every aspect of life and it will all go much smoother. Since it sounds like you are not going to be away from home for entire days it may be easier for you than it was for me. Make up menus for the week or even 2 or 3 weeks so you know what you are going to fix. Delegate some responsibilities to your kids, they are more capable than you probably give them credit for. I know it's usually easier to do it yourself but you will be doing them a favor by letting them help you.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Ginnie, if your children are older then some of the school work can be done by the children on their own, while you are working. After checking their work you will only need to teach what needs to be covered in more detail. Housework? Well the housework can wait and/or be delegated to the other members of the home...and even be counted toward the schoolwork, at times.

Redbudlane gave you some good advice; try to stay organized. I'd take a few hours one Sunday a month and plan out the schoolwork for the next month...and sometimes the schooling schedule needed to be tweaked here and there if something unexpected came about...but having a plan helped.

I was lucky that I drove a bus locally and I could stop between runs in the morning to wake DD. Then by the time I was done at 9AM - she was ready to start her lessons. I did chores while she was reading and working on her own; if she was having problems then we would *both* research for the solutions. A little background...the girl couldn't spell nor had any idea how to study, research or take notes when I started homeschooling her in 7th grade.

Anyway, by the time I had to leave for the afternoons runs (1:30) her lessons where done. I also put the responsibility of staying on task on her shoulders too. If the scheduled work was not done by the end of the week; little missy wasn't going anywhere that weekend. Took maybe two weekends of her staying home and she made sure all the work was done by the end of the week. 

BTW - DD was 12 when I started homeschooling her, she is now 20, in college and doing fine.


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Ginnie,
I am away from home 3 hrs a day and then 5 on the weekend. I realize this is not huge but is helping our family.

My advice to you is to make a schedule and stick to it. Everyone must have chores to help. You cant do it all. Being part of a family is helping with the responsibilty. So EVERYONE helps. Even little ones can help. Then like I said stick to a schedule it will help everyone to know what to expect. Chaos doesnt help anyone so "winging it" is not the way to go. For one thing it isnt going to help your children learn to be responsible but that is a whole nother subject :benice: 

And as was said above, after a couple months you will be used to it and it will be much better. Remind yourself daily the benifits of working if you need to. Try to remember this is something to help your family.

many blessings to you <>< <><


----------



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

I have always worked a full time job (3rd shift) and still homeschooled our son. It may be easier because he is an only child. I agree with everyone here that the child(ren) need to become more able to work on their own. Depending on your kids, schedules are adaptable. I come home and sleep, so my son sleeps late, and stays up later than most of his peer group. But ROUTINES are important. I am not organized.

Also lettign go of the perfectionism of housework and laundry has to be done at all times, helps. My house is not Better Homes and Gardens. More often than not it is a mess. I am always behind on laundry (but not so much that we don't have socks)  

After YOU get into a routine at work and you adjust to what needs to get done, it will get better.

Our situation is not ideal, but it is what it is. When I am asked how I do what I do my answer is my motto in life..."It's amazing what you can accomplish when you don't have a choice!" And I don't want to offend, but it takes alot of PRAYER and Faith. God doesn't give us what we can handle, He helps us handle what we are given.

Good luck!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well so far so good. My house has NEVER been Better Homes and Gardens so no worries there! It seems that I mainly will be working weekends unless its a busy time. That helps.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I work every Friday and every other weekend as an RN which can be exhausting. My kids are 11 & 13 and are at the stage where if their work is written out in advance for them, they will do it unsupervised. Dad is the principal. If it's not done they have to deal with him. Working at the hospital gives me perspective, though. Personally, I find that the more I have to do, the more I get done. With that said, however, I don't expect perfection. Our house is lived in 24/7, but not cleaned 24/7 it's not gonna add up. You are gonna come up short. Cut yourself some slack. Allow yourself and the kids an adjustment time and then reassess. Change what has to be changed and then reassess. This may be a very good time for the kids to learn more responsibility. Don't feel guilty about not doing it all yourself. Your job is to manage. My 13 year old has become an entrepreneur (sp?). She's making a dollar a load: washed, dried, folded, & put away. It's a win-win situation, I don't have laundry staring at me and she is earning money instead of having it just given to her.


----------



## Bramble (Dec 11, 2008)

i've worked full time while homeschooling and i currently work part time both in and out of the home. the part time i'm finding a lot easier, the full time was insane for me lol i work 1 to 3 days a week for around 4-6 hours per day. i'm not finding it so bad with the exception my littlest (age 1) is still very attached and has a hard time being away from me. we unschool so the rest of our week is often full of field trips and projects and the like, not sure if that would be easier than people who are more structured or not.


----------

